# fire red shrimp and green fungus??



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey guys, anyone ever had fires with green fungus under legs? I just bought a few fires to diverse my population and noticed a few has this green looking fungus crap under shell. I first though it was eggs but def not....... I'll post a pic later... hard to get one now.


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Here's a pic. Anyone???


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

Doesnt look like green fungus, but actually eggs. Dwarf shrimp have eggs of all colours, and I have had Fire Red shrimp with green eggs in the past.
BUT, its a bit hard to see, so a closeup might help .


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

It's fungus. Not green eggs. Heres a better pic


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

I already separated them now. It spread so fast..... Luke 12 of my fires are infected. Should I just throw them out or is there treatment?? Anyone? ??


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Those are very clearly eggs... Congratulations, you're going to be a parent.

Assuming the shrimp doesn't get stressed out and drop them.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, without a doubt these are eggs .

Congratz, from now on your shrimp will probably breed like crazy


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Tugg, those are not eggs!!!.

I removed like 12 shrimps. All infected with this fungus. Heres another pix.


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Since i can't get a good picture, here is a picture of the fungus on all of these isolated shrimps. This picture is googled. Some has more, some less. These are not eggs. I have had fires with green eggs. 

This fungus came from the llfs and spread because stupid me didn't first isolate.


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't think there's much I can do. Molt ing do not clear this. Neither does almond leaves with their anti fungal properties. .. I think I'll have to just get rid of the infected ones. It's been 2 weeks. They just get worse.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh, darn... sorry. I didn't have time to read through them all, but hope it helps:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=394714
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=392913

Here's a German article mention in one of the above threads:
http://translate.google.com/transla...nkheiten/garnelenkrankheiten/pilzinfektionen


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I guess it's a fungus called Achlya. This looks promising:
http://cmsadmin.atp.co.il/Content_siamb/editor/851_Cao_Saprolegna_AM.pdf

I think the real problem will be that the shrimp are so inexpensive that any medicine you buy you could just replace the shrimp. I had never heard of such of thing as this, its something I'll try to keep an eye out for in the future. I would have just assumed it was eggs, smiled at my good fortune, and tossed the shrimp into the general population.


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks tugg for all the above articles. I think your right. I already separated them. The medicines are not guaranteed and probably cost more than the shrimps. ... I'll be more careful buying from lfs next time..... all I can say is that this green fungus spread fast. Within 1 week, 1-2 spread to like 12 or more.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm not sure if the fungus has spores, but it may be a good idea to run UV and do some big water changes on the main tank. I'd be worried about another outbreak from a rouge spore. I'm also paranoid.


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

I will do that Tugg. Thanks.


----------

